# I think you?re trying to get rid of me.



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

*I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

Does anyone else have there virus scan go nuts when they log on or was the virus just made for me? Something about some “Trojan down loader”… not that I blame you for trying!


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

Youre paranoid Chris. Did you read the "Virus!!!" thread? 

Mike Schoonbrood, mods? do you have any insight to this issue folks are having?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*



Michele McAtee said:


> Youre paranoid Chris. Did you read the "Virus!!!" thread?
> 
> Mike Schoonbrood, mods? do you have any insight to this issue folks are having?


Paranoid and alittle slow sometimes as well, just read it


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

well, now *I'm* wondering, because my quote wasn't written like your quote that you quoted me, not to mention, before, when I would type  (colon capital d) it would turn into a big smiley...but then, last night, I typed it colon and capital D, but it came out :d when I'd submit. WTH. 
(I do not have a little menu to choose smilies, I have to memorize the codes for them). What gives.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

What gives.More vises than a whore house


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

Things are not showing up like I type them. This place got the cooties


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

Chris it might be a New Jersey thing. You know...HIGH property taxes, tolls 24/7, beach fees, and cooties. DON'T COME TO DELAWARE, please!!! 

If it's a Trojan, you're screwed...ooops!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

I've not had, nor have I heard of any problems from the other mods. Mikes been extremely busy with his personal life (which by the way, what gives him the right to have a life). I am, admittedly, computer ignorant, so if there is something going on, my computer would probably show it. At any rate, I'll ask the other mods. Connie is our computer genious. I know Bob and I are pretty much in the same boat with these new fangled typewriters.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

just for the record, i haven't had any trouble. sounds like a security problem on individual PC's, not a forum problem. 

and why do i come to this conclusion? bc i just went thru a "malware alert" every time i went to leerburg; turned out to be a problem here, not there.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

We've had a number of problems recently but nothing to do with Workingdoforum or Leerburg which I visit very infrequently.

I have an "in-house" expert who's not a bad cook either (!) but a lousy dog trainer/ handler - you can't have both, or can you?

David, don't worry about your computer abilitiies - I'm convinced your dog training abilities far exceed them - simple but true!! Remember - dog training is easy?? Leave the computer to those that can - is my device.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

It is a NJ thing


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

What? A new jersey - then put the old one on!!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*



Gillian Schuler said:


> What? A new jersey - then put the old one on!!


Gillan, you got some good ones…. But you can hear the crickets chirp with this one!


----------



## Dale Pitts (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

I had the same issue, its a downloader thats seen as a trojan, I figured it is part of the loading program for the site and so i put it on ignore in my live onecare and now it doesnt show up.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

Only thing I know about trojans and viruses was that I always kept one in my wallet in my free wheeling days so I wouldn't get the other.  :-# :-\" 
Like David said, we don't know enough about these new fangled typwriters to get in trouble. 
Turn it on, got to WDF, turn it off!


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*



Bob Scott said:


> Only thing I know about trojans and viruses was that I always kept one in my wallet in my free wheeling days so I wouldn't get the other.  :-# :-\"
> Like David said, we don't know enough about these new fangled typwriters to get in trouble.
> Turn it on, got to WDF, turn it off!


How are you going to get to the END of the internet that way?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

http://shibumi.org/eoti.htm


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*



Edward Egan said:


> How are you going to get to the END of the internet that way?


I figure since I'm from the same state as Mr. Al Gore (hypothetically speaking anyway) I'll wait for him to finish the book on the internet, it will tell me what the ending is.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: I think you’re trying to get rid of me.*

Only end I'm comming to is gittin here a lot faster then I'd like. 8-[ 8-[ :-D :wink:


----------

